# Kleines, aber gutes, nicht zu teures Spiel zur Überbrückung bis neue Hardware kommt da alte kaputt!



## Speedy7600 (14. Januar 2012)

*Kleines, aber gutes, nicht zu teures Spiel zur Überbrückung bis neue Hardware kommt da alte kaputt!*

Suche kleines gutes und nicht teures Game um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken(Netzteil putt). 

Bitte kein zu altes Game.

_Danke für eure Hilfe. _


----------



## Micha77 (14. Januar 2012)

Anno,Cod 4,Gta San andreas


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kleines, aber gutes, nicht zu teures Spiel zur Überbrückung bis neue Hardware kommt da alte kaputt!*



> Suche kleines gutes und nicht teures Game



Da würde ich "Portal" oder Mirror's Edge empfehlen. Als Shooter vielleicht "Prey".
Trackmania ist auch sehr nett. Die ältere Version davon gibt's ja auch kostenlos.
Oder Half-Life 2 mit Cinematic Mod, wenn du es noch nicht gezockt hast.
(In der Orange Box wäre auch Portal dabei. Diese ist aber noch etwas teurer).

Welche Genre - Richtung soll's denn sein oder nicht sein ... ?


----------



## nulchking (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kleines, aber gutes, nicht zu teures Spiel zur Überbrückung bis neue Hardware kommt da alte kaputt!*

League of Legends


----------



## Speedy7600 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kleines, aber gutes, nicht zu teures Spiel zur Überbrückung bis neue Hardware kommt da alte kaputt!*



-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Welche Genre - Richtung soll's denn sein oder nicht sein ... ?


 

Also im moment habe ich lust auf Shooter-, Strategie- und Adventurespiele.

Am meisten lust auf Strategie!

MFG


----------

